# Totally Confused and Concerned (GERD?)



## 18665 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone;I'm new to the site and I'm here on my wife's behalf.Over the last year, she's been dealing with the following symptoms - on and off - not all the time:- inflamed throat- pressure between her breasts (base of her esophagus)- occasional shortness of breathInitial diagnosis was GERD; she had an endoscopy which showed no damage to her esophagus (small hietal hernia); had a chip inserted in her esophagus to chart acids; no issue. She had a stress test, which turned out fine; colonoscopy (two polyps removed).Again, symptons are on and off; when they are bad, they're almost dibilitating. She has taken protonix and nexium, which have not been really effective as far as we can tell.Any thoughts? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!thanks,


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had the constant indigestion leading to reflux type of GERD. My wife had the heart attack variety. Both of us (and others, friends and from this Board) have gotten relief from a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. If your wife is experimental and has a couple of months to try it out, she may find the same reaction.You can write me if you are interested. (Click on name in upper left and then public profile for the address.)Cheers,Mark


----------

